# NYTimes on Fire?



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea whether there will be an enhanced experience (i.e. color, videos etc.) for Kindle subscriptions of the NYTimes when viewed on the Fire?  

I don't have a NYTimes subscription on my Kindle.  I do have an iPad and I have a NYTimes digital subscription which I use on my PC and on the iPad, I just use the browser to view the Times's site.  I'm expecting my Fire to arrive on Thursday, and I'm giving my iPad to my partner.  

My NYTimes digital subscription costs $15 a month.  If I want to pay $19.98, I can have a Kindle subscription and the website subscription is then included for free.  So what I'd like to know is if the Kindle subscription on the Fire would be a significantly improved experience from simply navigating to the Times's website on the Fire with the Fire's browser.  If so, it might be worth paying $5 more a month for a Kindle Fire subscription.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't say for sure, but I'd be interested in the answer to this. I don't think there'll be a good perspective on what is better until someone tries both.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

You can get a free 14-day trial subscription to NYT after signing up for the free 3 months of Amazon Newsstand.

http://tablets-planet.com/2011/11/12/amazon-kindle-fire-newsstand-announced-3-month-free-trial-offered-to-tablet-buyers/

That's going to be dangerous!

Bonnie


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

After thinking about it, I realized that probably the best way to find this out is to purchase a single day of the NYTimes and have it delivered to the Fire, then open it and see what happens.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee said:


> After thinking about it, I realized that probably the best way to find this out is to purchase a single day of the NYTimes and have it delivered to the Fire, then open it and see what happens.


For any magazine or newspaper you get at least a 14 day trial. . .so you can try it out and see if you like it. I plan on trying a WIRED trial as soon as the Fire Newsstand is up. . . .the regular kindle newsstand may have the publications formatted differently. Some magazines give a 3 month trial.


----------



## Snorkledorf (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL for a moment the thread title made me wonder if anyone was hurt!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Snorkledorf said:


> LOL for a moment the thread title made me wonder if anyone was hurt!


LOL!!!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been reading my morning Times on Kindle since it was first available (March of "0. It was not great but certainly doable and at a third the price of home delivery a buy.

Yesterday I read The Times on Fire. Wow! The improvement is awesome and that's more than the presence of illustrations/pictures. The arrangement, a bit clunky on the Kindle, works wonderfully on Fire. I think there will be a bit of learning curve so definitely give it more than a day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for that quick review Raffeer. . . I might try my Washington Post on the Fire. . . .


----------

